# Apple Watch



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Im turning 30 in October and my family want to get me a special present (very kind of them) I like the look of the apple watch but do not want to get one and a new one is then set to launch.

OS2 is coming out in autumn so I'm guessing a new watch will not be until march 2016 time?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I was really tempted to get it when it came out, however I'm holding off until the 2nd gen is released. I suspect it will be March


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

This is purely IMHO - But for a milestone birthday would you not want something that won't go "obsolete" in 1/2years?

You can get some really nice, automatic swiss movement watches for the £300 bucks you'll spend on the cheapest Apple Watch. And they'll do everything an apple watch will do (_you just have to get your phone out your pocket_) and you can wear them for 10/20/50yrs!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

lobotomy said:


> This is purely IMHO - But for a milestone birthday would you not want something that won't go "obsolete" in 1/2years?
> 
> You can get some really nice, automatic swiss movement watches for the £300 bucks you'll spend on the cheapest Apple Watch. And they'll do everything an apple watch will do (_you just have to get your phone out your pocket_) and you can wear them for 10/20/50yrs!


My exact opinion

And yes, I am a fan of apple


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

There is actually a bit of speculation that they won't release new versions of the watch as often as other products. Some are saying they could be on a 2 year cycle or longer (like Apple TV). The trouble is with apple no matter what you buy and no matter when you buy a product a new one will never be far down the line.

If it was me I would still get one as there's currently no guarantee that there'll be a new one next year (after all this is a new product line we haven't seen the refresh cycle rate).
But if you're not that fussed about waiting by all means hang fire until next year to see if a new one is released or not.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Gotta agree with Lobotomy and Kimo on this one .


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Get an Oculus Rift early next year!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I wouldn't wait to be honest, you'll wait quite a while if you are awaiting a new design. 
Gen2 may be around the corner next year but it will not be a significant new design just updates and maybe new straps.
The Apple watch has sold phenomenally well and been embraced in business more than most would anticipate, however I'm a true Chrono Fan and for that reason although I should wear one I dont.
Regarding the Oculus Rift, its not as good as it could be, most of my team at work have been product trained on it and used it.
Theres going to be some shakers and movers in the nascent VR market and although I know the HTC Vive will be out just before Christmas I believe Sony with Project Morpheous will pip Oculus to the table and in my opinion be a better product.
Apple's announcement is between Sept 3rd and 9th and (*NB My personal thoughts and not factual information) there may be some changes to the current line up and pricing alterations, I would hedge bets on the fact Foxconn have ramped up a particular line and component section to ensure supply for another project in the Apple range the iPad4 will have 4k resolution with 401 ppi and the A9 chipset.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

i have one, i think it's great. I'm considering purchasing one for my other half for her birthday. It is a great addition to my technology lifestyle. 

i spent around 4 weeks thinking about i so i decided to go and have a look at one try i on have a play etc..


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Andnit does what?

Other than let you know when someone rings? Which the ring tone does!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Speaking as an owner of an Apple Watch and 'proper' mechanical watches.

IMHO an important present should be a mechanical watch rather than a gadget watch that will go out of date / fashion / battery quicker than a prawn sandwich on a summers day.

For a few £100 get a mechanical...if you're looking at premium mechanical I would hold off, I nearly bought a Rolex a year or two ago, but decided to see how the smart watch would change things.

Classic watches will never die of course......but I do think they will get less wrist time as smart watches go through 3+ generations.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Bero said:


> .....but I do think they will get less wrist time as smart watches go through 3+ generations.


I think you're right and smart watches will become more useful/relevant, maybe even replacing phones entirely.

The thing is with Apple watches, *especially*, is that Apple tends to use proprietary technology standards which they can (_and do_) change at will... remember those Apple 30pin connectors, I've got 2x obsolete* docking stations in the loft.

P.S. I'm not Apple bashing... My last 4x phones have been iPhones. I'd probably get an iWatch if I hadn't recently bought my Garmin Vivosmart (which does 90% of what the apple watch does). But as a bit of replaceable tech... not a memento of an occasion


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

lobotomy said:


> I think you're right and smart watches will become more useful/relevant, maybe even replacing phones entirely.
> 
> The thing is with Apple watches, *especially*, is that Apple tends to use proprietary technology standards which they can (_and do_) change at will... remember those Apple 30pin connectors, I've got 2x obsolete* docking stations in the loft.
> 
> P.S. I'm not Apple bashing... My last 4x phones have been iPhones. I'd probably get an iWatch if I hadn't recently bought my Garmin Vivosmart (which does 90% of what the apple watch does). But as a bit of replaceable tech... not a memento of an occasion


I disagree they change the 30pin 'at will'. It had a _10 year_ run, and was remarkably well thought out at the time of conception. Having 30 pins makes creating things like music docks, video outputs etc insanely simple as all the smart tech is in the phone and you never need any drivers as you have a separate pin for each output/input. Apple obviously understood the need fro thinness of connectors at the time.

Compared to the industry standards.....USB, then Mini-USB, then Micro-USB and now USB-C has arrived (allegedly a proprietary Apple connection/design that they gifted to the standards people for free).

The move to the lightening incorporated two major changes, hugely shrunk the size to allow building of thinner phones and made it digital.

A change every 10 years fine IMHO, Nokia had more changes in charger sizes in the same time frame.....and it only needed a + and - wire.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I am an Apple fan don't get me wrong but I wouldn't opt for one of their products as a sentimental gift such as a 30th birthday present. In X number of years (who knows how many) it'll be obsolete and put in a drawer.

I'm not saying don't buy a smart watch, they're kinda cool but a nice mechanical watch will last a lifetime and retain it's cool factor rather than go out of date. I'm a watch fan which makes me a little biased but I just think as a gift, it'd be my preference. 

If you're definitely after a smart watch then go for it mate, the Apple Watch is a smart bit of kit.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I was given a nice watch for my 30th birthday, my family all chiopped in towards it, i don't think i would have wanted an apple watch though if they'd been available at the time as it isn't something that you can keep/will last forever.

I was given one of these http://www.watchshop.com//mens-tiss...gclid=COKJ__TQ2McCFUoCwwodtfEMzA&gclsrc=aw.ds

It's a bit gadgety as it has other functions such as an altometer and compass built in, so it may be of interest.


----------

